# F300 Date Indicator Dial



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I am looking to swap my date indicator dial with the numerals adjacent to the teeth (See Pic) for one with the numerals between the teeth.

Condition is good and teeth are perfect (as seen on photo)

Watch- f300 9162/250

I attempted to publish this on the swap forum but got an error return each time?. email [email protected]

Top wheel is the one i require----------Bottom wheel is the good one to swap.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You could find a dial restorer to wipe the good wheel and reprint the numbers in the right place...

( you havent got the required 50 posts to post in the swaps/ sales forum )


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Is there anyone with knowledge of such a person in the UK.



jasonm said:


> You could find a dial restorer to wipe the good wheel and reprint the numbers in the right place...
> 
> ( you havent got the required 50 posts to post in the swaps/ sales forum )


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stebe Burrage has a pet dial restorer, I honestly dont know know if my idea is viable, its just a idea that may be worth looking at if you dont find the real deal, which is looking like a tough call....


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have a contact email or number , much appreciated.



jasonm said:


> Stebe Burrage has a pet dial restorer, I honestly dont know know if my idea is viable, its just a idea that may be worth looking at if you dont find the real deal, which is looking like a tough call....


----------

